# DRINGEND: Habe ich es richtig gemacht?: Graphentheorie



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte bitte dringend euere Hilfe. Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich die richtige Menge bestimmt habe, nicht dass ich jetzt die ganze Aufgabe falsch mache.


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Anbei das Bild


----------



## JCODA (1. Apr 2017)

Die Kanten (2,3),(4,6),(4,7),(5,7) scheinen noch zu fehlen ...


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

ah genau!!! danke! auf die hab ich total vergessen,.. hab immer nur in einser schritten gedenkt


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Aber der Graf hat trotzdem keine Zyklen oder?


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

und ist auch nicht stark zusammenhängend, da es ja den Rückweg nicht gibt?


----------



## stg (1. Apr 2017)

Schau dir die Adjazenzmatrix an, dann weißt du es.


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Nein, ich weiß es eben nicht


----------



## stg (1. Apr 2017)

.....dann schreib sie doch mal hin?! Bisher hast du das (jedenfalls in deiner hier geposteten Lösung) noch nicht getan.


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Ich versteh nicht, wie mir das helfen soll


----------



## stg (1. Apr 2017)

Ohne groß nachzudenken: Was ist A^7 in deinem Fall? Und was bedeutet das in Bezug auf deine Frage?


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Ich kapiere es wirklich nicht, wir haben dass nur mit Grafen gemacht. Aus 7 und 3 geht kein anderer Graf raus


----------



## julia1997 (1. Apr 2017)

Aber der Graf kann ja keine Zyklen haben, da die Pfeile immer nur in eine Richtung gehen


----------



## mrBrown (1. Apr 2017)

julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Aber der Graf kann ja keine Zyklen haben, da die Pfeile immer nur in eine Richtung gehen


Eine Richtung ist da etwas mehrdeutig, anders formuliert ist das aber richtig


----------

